# Newbie - Compressor/gun and paint purchase



## Russc (Aug 17, 2006)

Morning,

I`ve bought a MX5 for running around tracks in. Mechanically it`s great, bodywork paint is awful with the usual clearcoat falling away.

Sprayed loads of projects with cans but want to step it up and do the whole car so thinking of a compressor and gun.

Loads out there but wondering if anyone had a decent suggestion of what to pick up. Doesn`t need to be able to paint daily, just the occasional use.

Based in North Kent. Car is current red so assuming for paint i just contact my local car paint co and order it in with the thinners to match.

Is it also worth painting it with something that doesn`t need a clearcoat on top?

Ta for reading


----------



## pdrpaul (Aug 6, 2013)

i got a wolf 90 litre belt driven compressor holds more than enough air for any spray guns and all the power tools iv used so far also runs well off single phase 240 volt although it does mention ideally a upgraded power supply to prevent tripping out the fuse saying that i kinda regret getting a 90 litre and think a 50 litre from machine mart would have been a better option was much bigger than i thought lol. as for paint your spoiled for choice on ebay mate just got some kapci 2k lacquer and black mettalic base to do my alloys for 35 quid  good for guns too on ebay. i have some cheap guns from 1.00mm to 1.8mm tips but iv heard good things about devilbliss sri gti guns but they are pricey.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah for the odd project a 50L will be fine, preferably a V Twin 3HP as the refill time on these is short.

I'd suggest an entry level 'professional' spray gun for base and clear rather than an eBay el cheapo. Something like the Iwatta Air Gunsa or similar which are under £100. You can get an eBay job with a larger tip for your primer.

You'll need air filters as well to take the moisture from the lines, a wall mounted one and also a mini one on the gun. The air will need to be cooled for the water separator to work effectively. This can be done by having a 20m coil of hose in a bucket of cold water prior to the filter. 

Think about safety too, I'm not going to go into the dangers of 2K here but do your research.


----------

